

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a self-hosted team chat app similar to Campfire? - vlucas

I have begun working on a team chat app that will be a self-hosted installable version of Campfire, kind of like what ActiveCollab is for Basecamp.<p>I talked with a few friends and some development companies locally who said they would love to stop paying the monthly fees and just purchase an app for it they could host themselves. Many of them in this mindset already have ActiveCollab, but there is currently no self-hosted replacement for Campfire they can use along side it.<p>These are fairly small teams (30 or less), so I think I would be able to use ajax polling in order to not require any special server setup.<p>Thoughts? Ideas? Anyone else interested?
======
vlucas
I went ahead and put up a splash page for this. You are welcome to enter an
email address if you want to receive email notifications:
<http://kikuchat.com>

------
johng
I'd be interested.

